# Special Edition Dogma



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/05/special-edition-pinarello-dogma.html

Be the first to get the Campagnolo electronic gruppo too.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*sweet!*



merckxman said:


> https://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/05/special-edition-pinarello-dogma.html
> 
> Be the first to get the Campagnolo electronic gruppo too.


Nero e rosa (black & pink) to honor the maglia nero (black jersey) of Giovanni Pinarello.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Long Youtube video filmed in Japan with Fausto Pinarello debuting to Special Edition Giro d'Italia Dogma. About halfway thru they show the nero e rosa.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This is the same bike that was at the Giro d'Italia official presentation in October, 2010. What's coming to market could be the same...or slightly different perhaps. 



rhauft said:


> Long Youtube video filmed in Japan with Fausto Pinarello debuting to Special Edition Giro d'Italia Dogma. About halfway thru they show the nero e rosa.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

New photo has been posted:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/05/special-edition-pinarello-dogma_02.html


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*2011 SE Giro d'Italia Dogma*


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

The South African Pinarello agent has the new Giro bikes listed. The electronic Dogma is there as well as an interesting steel fixie with a classic name, the Catena.


----------



## AuYeung (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's the photo of 2011 Dogma GDI (Color Code 603).


----------



## AuYeung (Feb 16, 2005)

Photo of 2011 Dogma GDI (Color Code 603).


----------

